# need a clutch...



## ConcentricM3 (Aug 22, 2008)

So this morning my clutch in my 03' allroad started slipping, So I'm proabbly going to need a replacement soon. Was wondering what are my options? Would like a lighter flywheel since the stock one is pretty heavy, and would like to keep the cost as low as possible. Whats out there?
Also how much of a PITA is this? Are there any writeups out there?
Thanks!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

well lighter flywheel and keeping the cost low as possible is not generally used in the same sentence.
But Clutchmasters makes clutches for the Allroad as well they have an aluminum flywheel available for it. Of the top of my head I think the clutch ranges from about $700 for the Stage 1 to $900 for the Stage 4. The flywheel is about $900.
http://www.clutchmasters.com/
If you want as cheap as possible, get the stock flywheel resurfaced and get a clutch kit at a local parts place. http://www.rockauto.com lists a Rhino Pak (???) kit for the Allroad (Disc, Plate, bearings) for $300. They sell the well regarded Sachs clutch kit for $500. 
If you want OEM stuff (Which Sachs pretty much is or even slightly better) I get all my OEM parts stuff from http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com. Cheapest prices on dealer parts I have found by far.
They list it as.
Flywheel $716.44
Pressure Plate $177.11
Release Bearing $46.16
Disc $$129.04
Pilot Bearing $36.62 
So an all OEM 'kit' from them would be $388.93 (minus the flywheel of course, just re-surface yours), is actually cheaper then the Sachs kit.

Now from AWE Tuning an uprated stock clutch (OEM RS4) Clutch Kit can be had for $500
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...train
You can do it your self, but you would almost certainly want a Bentley Manual, or some other manual. I'v never really looked under here that close, but I imagaine a lot of quattro running gear is going to be in the way. The Dealer says 14hours for a clutch replacement, so it would take a home garage mechanic a lot longer, better allow almost 3 times, and you will certainly need help and a maybe a a trans jack. (I can muscle up most manual transmissions, and transaxles with no jack, but I would Imagine the Allroad has a heavy one.)




_Modified by G60 Carat at 12:13 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## ConcentricM3 (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks for the info, I think I may just go with the RS4 clutch and resurface my flywheel.
just so I understand this fully, the allroad 6spd has the exact same drivetrain as the B5 S4? Or what were the differances?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (ConcentricM3)*

Close, Same motor and I think the same trans, possibly different ratios inside. The rest of the Quattro stuff is slightly different But the Center Torsion diff may fit just fine (Bigger C chassis car vs. the smaller B chassis car) It's hard to say, I can't say I've had the opportunity or money to tear too deeply in them. 
Although being an 'S' car it might have some tweaks here and there that aren't immediately obvious. But say for ECU programming and clutch parts, most engine parts, the S4 and C5 A6 2.7T/Allroad 2.7T are the same.
But the RS4 uses K04 Turbos over the standard K03's on the S4 and A6/Allroad. So the clutch is uprated for the extra power, but still has stock like feel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

